# Freaky Accident - Good Outcome



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I carry a wire crate in the truck and at SAR training this past weekend I was parked on a steep incline - as Grim was getting out of his crate the rear leg slipped and got caught in the door area of the crate.

He was trying to lunge forward to break free and was screaming and yelping. 

Three people all at head level we managed to back him up and work his leg free. Because of the angle of the truck we were working against gravity.

A testament to his temperament in that he never once snapped or growled - and when he got out he limped a bit and then was alright. I am kind of shuddering though that somebody could have suffered a bad bite in the face..........

Has a bit of a small lump and a cut on his leg but we decided nothing was broken and all is well [this was Saturday] But..............

I have had other close calls with legs getting caught in those wire crates - nothing like this though - it was very very hard to free his leg even with the pressure off.

I am really beggining to think I need to use another crate for transport.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, that sounds scary. So glad he ended up uninjured. That could have been a dislocated or broken leg. Good boy for not biting anyone!!!

I have a wire crate and like it for the ventilation. Where did he get his leg caught, trying to visualize where a leg/foot would get caught.


----------



## Chris Murphy (Sep 27, 2009)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Wow, that sounds scary. So glad he ended up uninjured. That could have been a dislocated or broken leg. Good boy for not biting anyone!!!
> 
> I have a wire crate and like it for the ventilation. Where did he get his leg caught, trying to visualize where a leg/foot would get caught.



REAL good Boy !!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are kidding right ?? What was the good outcome ?? And finally, does everyone in the states own weirdo nervebag dogs or something ?? I was thinkiing he was a pussy for screaming and lunging.


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

I also use 2 wire crates for my 2 so that they have an alternative escape route in case the back hatch won't open for one reason or another (frozen shut, get rear-ended etc). I am still planning on custom aluminum crates at some point!

That said, I have also heard of others whose dog(s) has gotten a rear foot caught in the lower lip part of the crate under the door when jumping out so what I've done is I've attached a strip of wood (1x3) along the bottom so that there are no wire gaps for the foot/feet to get caught in. Works great and a quick easy fix to help prevent an accident of this sort. Not sure if this is same spot that you had something like this happen, but if it is and you want to keep your wire crate, it may be something to try.

Hope your boy is ok!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

That is exactly where it happened at the bottom by the door but he was really wedged in good.

I think a nervebag of a dog would have bit someone instead of letting us push him around to manipulate his foot..........Dog could not get his footing because he was sliding all over the platform in the back of his truck..........


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't use those wire crates anymore, but a couple weeks ago I had the disassembled pannels of one leaning up against a fence outside, when Ozzy went barreling by at top speed. His foot caught the corner and the wire pierced the webbing between his toes.

He's panicking and haulin' around what looks like a big snowshoe on his foot, while I'm rushing up to help him. Eighty pound Sasha walks right up to him to see what the heck his problem is, and steps right on it.

By the time I got there, it was flipped completely around and twisting, as I made him hold his leg high enough so that I could flip it back over and thread it back out of the hole between his toes.

He bled pretty good for a bit, but it sealed up pretty quick, and luckily didn't bother him afterwards.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy....glad to hear it all worked out like it did. 

It is always a challenge to have a lot of people fidging with the dog in a time like that. I mean, can we really even blame the dog IF they were to get a little nasty in a time like that anyway? 

I use a "wait" command, so if one of my dogs gets hung up or something I say "wait" and they go still until I can get over to them and assess the situation. If I need help, I have them come over and with some of my dogs I control the head and they do the work and some are just fine with anyone. 

Depends on the dog really. Can't say that he is a nervebag for voicing his discomfort....I know I say some pretty colorful things if I hurt myself like that (stubbing a small toe on a heavy solid object really brings out my vocabulary....LOL)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad the dog wasn't injured. Geez louise it's bad enough and easy enough for a dog to get injured doing the type of work you do. Worse when it's just getting out of the truck. 

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You are kidding right ?? What was the good outcome ?? And finally, does everyone in the states own weirdo nervebag dogs or something ?? I was thinkiing he was a pussy for screaming and lunging.


I had a dog that got his hind leg caught in a homemade BMX ramp in between a couple of 2x4's on the way down, gravity and his weight on the limb caused some screaming.

It would probably be comparable to catching some scrotilia in your zipper.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I had a dog that got his hind leg caught in a homemade BMX ramp in between a couple of 2x4's on the way down, gravity and his weight on the limb caused some screaming.
> 
> It would probably be comparable to catching some scrotilia in your zipper.


You must have a pretty tough “scrotilia” if you are comparing it to a dogs leg. Don’t you make yours longer by stretching it with dog bites too?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I actually meant the reaction factor :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I had a dog that got his hind leg caught in a homemade BMX ramp in between a couple of 2x4's on the way down, gravity and his weight on the limb caused some screaming.

It would probably be comparable to catching some scrotilia in your zipper.

Was the dog biting everyone ?? How little can you possibly expect from a dog ?? Oh look at his great temperament, as he did not bite me when his foot got caught.

Bunch of clueless ****s. Dogs get hurt, dogs don't try and bite everyone. For Gods sake, if this is really how people view dogs, then what the **** are you doing working with them.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Was the dog biting everyone ??


No, he just wanted his leg back.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> No, he just wanted his leg back.


 
this is good!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Ozzy gripped my arm and held still, like a toddler sucking its thumb for comfort. Big baby for sure ;-)


----------

